# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Carthage

## sunflower

Carthage,to afanes ksaderfaki tis seiras pou ws gennarxi mporoume na orisoume to ARETOUSA!! Apotelei sxediastiki ekseliksi sto megethos ploiou tis Aretousas me koina gnwrismata stin ekswteriki tou morfi apo ta IKARUS,PASHIFAE kai gonidia propompou gia ta Olympic Champion-Hellenic Spirit!To design tou epimelithike i *Nordvestconsult''(Delta Marine)* pou eixe analavei kai tin sxediasi twn dikwn mas neoteuktwn twn MINOAN-ANEK LINES.Taksideuei me ta siniala tis CoTuNav kai ektelei dromologia anamesa stin Italia,Gallia k' Tynisia !

Onoma *CARTHAGE*
Ar. Naupigisis* BN #68*
Kataskeui *1999,Fosen shipyards*
Kox *32.298*
Mikos *180 m*
Platos *27,5 m*
Vithisma *6,50 m*
Mixanes* 4 * Wartsila 12ZAV40S*Max speed *23,5 knots*
Epivates *2208*
Klines* 1908*
Lane m.* 866*
Cars* 666*
IMO *9185396*

Dromologio* Genova - La Goulette, Marseille - La Goulette*

Kai edw sas parathetw mia aerwfwtografia tou CARTHAGE sta dikomastika tou kai dyo alles. (pigi fwto Fosen shipyards,Wikimedia-Nicolas)

BN68_Cartage.jpg

CarFerryCarthageInMenzelBourguiba.jpg

LA_PASSERELLECarFerryCarthage_.jpg

toppag1003.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Η πλώρη δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ξαδέρφια του.

----------


## sunflower

To parapeto einai diaforetiko !!

----------


## kastro

Ωραίο καράβι μόνο που δεν φαίνετα να προσφέρει την υπηρεσία προσγήωσης ελικοπτέρων.Μόνο του ναυπηγήθηκε αδερφό δεν έχει;

----------


## sunflower

Exw tin entyposi pws o xwros pisw apo to katarti exei diamorfwthei gia autin tin xrisi file mou kastro!! kai edw alles 4 fwto tou ploiou...(pigi wikipedia)

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  από  μένα  στο  λιμάνι  της  Γένοβας.


CARTHAGE.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

> Η πλώρη δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ξαδέρφια του.


Κοίτα όπως το παρατηρώ, η πλώρη και συγκεκριμένα τα παραθυράκια των πλωριών σαλονιών είναι τα ίδια με το Αρετουσα-Πασιφάη-Ικαρο.Απο εκεί και πίσω μου θυμίζει πιο πολύ τα αδέρφια της Ανεκ.Είναι πολύ ομορφο πλοίο πάντως!

----------


## manolis m.

koitaxte to etos kataskeuis tou...1999 akrivws sto endiameso IKAROS/PASHIFAE-1997-98 KAI OLYMPIC CHAMPION-HELLENIK SPIRIT 2000-2001 !!

----------


## kastro

> Κοίτα όπως το παρατηρώ, η πλώρη και συγκεκριμένα τα παραθυράκια των πλωριών σαλονιών είναι τα ίδια με το Αρετουσα-Πασιφάη-Ικαρο.Απο εκεί και πίσω μου θυμίζει πιο πολύ τα αδέρφια της Ανεκ.Είναι πολύ ομορφο πλοίο πάντως!


Φαίνεται να έχει πάρα πόλλές καμπίνες και μικρό πάνω γκαράζ με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνει πολλά Ι.Χ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Και απο εμενα μια Φωτο του ομορφου πλοιου στη GENOACARTAGE.jpg

----------


## kastro

Αυτό το καράβι φαίνεται να είναι το καλύτερο επιβατικό απ'όλα,που έχουμε στο Αιγαίο και στην Αδριατική.

----------


## manolis m.

> Αυτό το καράβι φαίνεται να είναι το καλύτερο επιβατικό απ'όλα,που έχουμε στο Αιγαίο και στην Αδριατική.


Kastro ti les ???? To ploio einai ksenwn symferontwn...!!

----------


## kastro

Εννοώ ότι είναι καλύτερο απ'τα δικά μας.

----------


## .voyager

Και με ποιά κριτήρια απεφάνθης; ¶λλο και τούτο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Pou to stirizeis Kastro ? Den einai toso eukolo na sygkrineis ena tetoio ploio me ta ola ta dika mas opws les...Px...Blue star ithaki , Nissos Mykonos-Xios,Blue star 1-2, Superfast tade...Olympic Champion-Spirit,ola ta Palatia,Elyros & Ariadne...Kamia sxsi megethwn,taxytitwn & xwritikotitas..pou einai 3 vasika kritiria gia tin aktoploia mas.!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για εμένα,το ομορφότερο πλοίο που δεν αποκτήσαμε ! Η ΑΝΕΚ θα μπορούσε να το δίπλωνε με το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ στα Χανιά...!

----------


## naftopoulo

Το CARTHAGE στο λα γκουλετ της τυνησιας. Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο κινητο πανω απο το καταστρωμα του Βενιζελου...

Image00022.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Kι αλλη μια με το στομα ανοιχτό και τη γλωσσα εξω!!!

Image00012.jpg

----------

